# Do i need an air pump?



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

(/filter question) In a 5.5 gallon aquarium with 2 live plants and a power filter? If I got one, would I risk over oxygenating / killing plants?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a power filter on my 1.5 gallon (internal filter) with live plants too, but i don't use an air pump because the water coming out of the filter breaks the surface of the water. I don't think there's a problem with using airpumps with plants, never heard of problems, although if you're running CO2, that would pretty much nullify that.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Freebird said:


> In a 5.5 gallon aquarium with 2 live plants and a power filter? If I got one, would I risk over oxygenating / killing plants?


Nope.


(don't need an air pump)

IMHO the live plants will provide all the oxygen you need.

also a pump would not kill the plants.

but that's just my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW I did a 1 gallon test tank with micro swords, soil master select substrate, peat moss. called it the neon nano.

I had 2 neons live for 8 months in it and 1 last for two years.

Just the jar, plants, and substrate. no filter, no air stone just the jar and no water changes as well.


One thing that was interesting was KH and gh hardness remianed constant through the two years.

Which is why I use peat moss in my tanks now.

also see:

Self-contained Microcosm


my .02


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Adding an air pump wouldn't hurt, but as long as the water level is about half an inch below the flow of the water from the filter, you should be okay. The constant water flow from the filter into the aquarium provides much more oxygen than an air pump would.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks! Didn't think I needed one but just wanted to make sure. I like the idea of a tank maintaining itself in the most natual way. I haven't yet had to change my filter, but how will this affect the nitrogen cycle when I do? I've read about ppl just rinsing filters to retain good bacteria...does it depend on the type of filter? Mine is just a one piece cartridge you replace.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Freebird said:


> Thanks! Didn't think I needed one but just wanted to make sure. I like the idea of a tank maintaining itself in the most natual way. I haven't yet had to change my filter, but how will this affect the nitrogen cycle when I do? I've read about ppl just rinsing filters to retain good bacteria...does it depend on the type of filter? Mine is just a one piece cartridge you replace.


Depends on the filter and media that you use. If you have a filter that only has one bio-bag but needs to be replaced then it can be risky. If you have multiple media, it's best to do one medium at a time every week or so to minimize risk. Also never rinse your filter or media in tap water, use water from the tank as chlorine will devastate the bacteria. 

Since yours is a one piece cartridge then you could easily cause your tank to mini-cycle or even fully cycle if you replace it, but since your bioload is relatively low then hopefully the bacteria in your gravel/on your decorations will be enough to sustain the tank for a bit until the colony establishes itself again. If it's possible I'd suggest trying to fit a new cartridge in the filter first and letting it sit in the filter with the old cartridge for a week or two before removing the old one, or trying to somehow retain some of the old cartridge by rubbing it on the new one (while in water of course) and such to try to get some of the bacteria onto it.

It'd also be a good time to invest in a filter that can house multiple media, as that would be ideal..especially with a smaller tank.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Rohkey, That's so so helpful! A second cartridge might actually fit, i didn't even think about that...but I will look into getting a new one...I'm not really familiar with different types of filters so good to know there's ones that will work better and not disrupt the cylce.


----------



## Zak (Jan 20, 2017)

I have two platys do they they are fighting the currant what do I do


----------

